# perfect conditions this week - SPI



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

forecast for 20 to 60 NM out -

*TONIGHT *SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
*TUESDAY *SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. 
*TUESDAY NIGHT *SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
*WEDNESDAY *SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
*THURSDAY *SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
*FRIDAY *SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.

right now, Wednesday this week is best for me (golf tomorrow/club tourney friday and saturday that might involve leaving out on thursday)

anyone wanna join in if i have spot open?

count on a minimum of $800 total fuel cost for 12 hours


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> Wednesday this week is best for me


and for the rest of summer.........

anytime the seas're predicted to be "1 TO 3 FEET" or less for 20 to 60 NM out, and bouy # 42020 is showing 3'-or-less, i go any day o'the week except for these tournament dates:

7/4 & 7/5
7/26
8/1 & 2
8/16
8/30 & 31
9/13
9/27

those days're booked, but i'll post up if there's any changes

i'm docked here in Port Isabel and can take up to 3 people....... maybe 4 if it's real calm and i can run the boat from the upper helm

just watch this bouy.... http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42020

and click the bottom right square here for PI/SPI area (GMZ170)....... http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/gulf/bromz.htm

trolling for big game......... marlin, sails, wahoo, wahoo, tuna, and dorado

drop fishing for snapper, AJ, ling, and like is nothing i really care about, but i DO have everything needed for that and it CAN be done in combination with a trip trolling for bigger game IF the crew volunteers to pay the ENTIRE fuel expense and bait for the trip........


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i think there's a chance o'rain offshore today tho..........


----------

